# ##Another Fattie Smoke##



## got14u (Mar 8, 2009)

Decided at the last minute to through some fatties on today for the church get together tonight. I figured if I was smokin a flat I might as well smoke a fatty,,,,I mean fattie..lol...the filling for the first one is 5 bacon pieces sauteed with some diced onion,diced jalapenos,green chilies,and some smoked pulled pork. rolled the sausage out threw some lantana seasoning on and smeared some stokes green chile sauce with pork on it first. crumbled up some biscuits and through some cheddar cheese in it. rolled her up and wrapped with some bacon....I also did a regular run of the mill breakfast fattie and threw some honey in it. we shall see how that tastes. I gave the frankindog a shot that i saw in another thread. figure i might as well try them out. I also threw a chub of sausage on wrapped in bacon and a sprinkle of head country all purpose. will post finished pics when they come out.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 8, 2009)

That's gonna be real tastey !!!


----------



## got14u (Mar 8, 2009)

thx gator. here is a pic of the frankinfooters ready for the smoker


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 8, 2009)

mmmm ... fatties ...


----------



## cigarbque (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Man, I'm trying to dry out from last night's overfeasting on tacos and enchildas, and you post some killer FATTIES. Those look really great, congrats my friend.


----------



## got14u (Mar 9, 2009)

here are some of the final pics...everyone raved about the fatties. I know i better not show up at the church pot luck with out them. some of the pics the misuss did so bear with. The kids really liked the new frankinfooter or what ever you want to call them. It was my first time just smoking a 1lb chub wrapped in bacon also. those are pretty good...i did have to finish the big fattie in the oven for the last 15 minutes to get it to temp in time to go 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ....I also had a little trouble with my mixture of meat and not enough time to thaw and then let cool before rolling...that's what i get for not planning.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 9, 2009)

That hot dog fattie looked killer!  Great Idea!

BBQ Eng.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Mar 9, 2009)

Looking great!


----------



## smokingscooby (Mar 9, 2009)

Those look great!!! How long did it take to cook the frankinfooters? 
Thanks for the Qview


----------



## got14u (Mar 9, 2009)

They were in for a little over an hr then I threw them in the oven with the big fatty do to needing to be at my church at a certain time...i did learn to make sure those are sealed good. if not the cheese will run out as it did on 1 of mine.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 9, 2009)

My kids would love those hot dog ones.  They all looked good.


----------



## got14u (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks "fired up" was the one that had the idea...i think i used way more sausage then he did. next time i will not use as much either. try to keep them skinny to fit in a bun or something....the kids went CRAZY for those. a must if u are cooking for any kids !!!!!


----------



## t-bone tim (Mar 10, 2009)

great lookin fatties , now ya got me wantin one ... nice q-view too


----------



## grothe (Mar 10, 2009)

Great smoke and some killer pics!!!


----------

